

A rant: "See Plans and Pricing" - matkem
http://mattkempster.co.uk/see-plans-and-pricing/

======
thepsi
If it means transparent fee structures and straightforward trials that don't
require the intervention of a salesperson (and the ensuing followups) then I'm
all for it.

Some of the sites you linked to suck for far worse reasons, anyway - why would
I want to see AMPC's pricing when the homepage gives no indication of what
they actually _do_? (something to do with postage and " _exclusive industry
benefits_ " apparently)

------
GiraffeNecktie
This is just three brief sentences, barely more than a half-formed HN comment,
inexplicably whining about the use of single snippet of clear, concise and
standard business English. In other words, a complete waste of pixels. I wish
someone would do a rant about people who add links to random words in a
sentence.

------
micmcg
So rather than using consistent language, so that users learn that no matter
what SaaS site they are on, to look for the “See Plans and Pricing” link, each
site should come up with their own copy? Do you even understand UI/UX
consistency at all? Also self promoting your own crappy blog on HN is pretty
lame.

------
DenisM
It depends on your goals, I suppose. If you want something that clearly
converts well you should use what people found to work as a good starting
point. But if you want to please some guy named Matt then you should clearly
strive to be original.

------
prodigal_erik
This guy is so bent on being unique that he uses an unreadable scrawl in a
link rather than the actual twitter logo. Aren't graphic designers taught that
things that are alike should look alike?

